
Virginia Woolf kept her brother alive in letters - lermontov
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/how-virginia-woolf-kept-her-brother-alive-in-letters
======
angel_j
Lost to the article writer that Virginia may have done that to keep her friend
alive, who had caught typhoid along with her brother.

~~~
niklaslogren
That possibility was actually mentioned in the article:

> She had to lie, Virginia implies, in order to shield Violet, who was
> recovering from her own illness.

